# So Exited Imma Gonna EXPLODE



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm picking up my baby tomorrow, and it's like fireworks are going of in my head! I should have photos (and maybe a video) up on this thread by Sunday, but I'll try to keep you posted! :mrgreen:


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i cant wait to see the photos!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I know the feeling  can't wait for the pics!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

Today is the day!  I actually started hyperventalating when I woke up this morning.  :roll: I'm just leaving for the breeder now! Wish me luck!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

i know isent it exciting!!!! ocean is on her way to me to! i have to go get her from the airport soon!!! this is so exciting! i want to see tons and tons of pictures of robert ok!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

He is home now! He had a pretty good trip back, granted, he didn't sleep much. He is more adorable than I could ever have imagined, but he worries me. On the way back he ate a bit of his poop, but he seems to be okay. He is sleeping now, and he is still in the rubbermaid bin he traveled in, so when do you think I shoud take him out?


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

cthom said:


> i know isent it exciting!!!! ocean is on her way to me to! i have to go get her from the airport soon!!! this is so exciting! i want to see tons and tons of pictures of robert ok!


You'll have to post Ocean's pics ASAP! I can't wait to see her!


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

they sent me a little monster! she will not hold still!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

cthom said:


> they sent me a little monster! she will not hold still!


OMYGODAAAAAAAAAAAAADDDDDDDDDDSSSSSSSSTTTTTTTFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!! She.... Is......... ADORABLE!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert is sleeping, but I got to be with him earlier, and needless to say, I am _definately_ not used to hedgehog quills yet.  Thankfully, I had my fearless friend Hallel (*applause*  ) to help me handle (handle isn't really the word, as I didn't hold him much) him. I got some pics of him sleeping, and hopefully will get more later on tonight.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

ocean wont go to sleep, she just keeps running around. 
i mean she has ahd a loooonnnggg day... she was on an airplane.. id be tired... werid hedgie.
i hope robert is happy!


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

cthom said:


> ocean wont go to sleep, she just keeps running around.
> i mean she has ahd a loooonnnggg day... she was on an airplane.. id be tired... werid hedgie.
> i hope robert is happy!


Robert did the same thing. he only got about a half hour of sleep all afternoon. Crazy hedgie. :roll: :lol:


----------



## OrlyEstrin (Apr 25, 2012)

Robert now has his own thread! :arrow: viewtopic.php?f=17&t=17804


----------

